# Epoxy That Turns Rotten Wood Into Solid Wood



## rstarre

I bought an epoxy product that turned rotted window sill into a solid piece of wood again. The stuff works great. I was wondering if anyone else has try it?


----------



## angus242

rstarre said:


> I bought an epoxy product that turned rotted window sill into a solid piece of wood again. The stuff works great. I was wondering if anyone else has try it?


You mean you used a product that turned a rotted wood sill into an epoxy wood sill? :laughing:

Sounds weird but I can't judge. I haven't seen it before.


----------



## AtlRemodeling

I used one a number of years ago on a wood frame around a etched glass window. Explained to HO that the proper way was to remove the window and have the frame rebuild but he did not want to go that expense since they were moving.

After digging around I found a wood stabilizer and epoxy kit from Elmer's. I swear the stuff looked like my kid's Elmer's glue :w00t:. So with much skepticism I gave it a try and was quite surprised that it worked fairly well.

Not sure I would use it often but in that particular case...


----------



## brushmonkey

Ive found that this works really well: Minwax Wood Hardener (liquid form) to stabilize spongy or rotted wood followed by a_ lightweight_ 2 part body filler to rebuild & shape, usually found at paint stores, or Bondo (its just alot harder to sand) prime with oil primer or marine primer better yet, & paint 2 topcoats. :thumbsup: 
Of course, a complete tear-out & redo is best, all it takes is money. :w00t:


----------



## neolitic

JasonW turned me on to this stuff

http://www.abatron.com/cms/building...estorationmaintenance/woodrestorationkit.html

Waaaay better than Bondo or MinWax. :thumbsup:


----------



## Static Design

:laughing:


----------



## We Fix Houses

Like Neo said......

I use this also
http://www.rotdoctor.com/products/product.html

Since finding these products a few years ago I have used at least the epoxy sealer / stabilizer for all rotted wood. Depending upon the budget I'll then use Abatron, Rot Doctor Restoration Putty or Bondo.


----------



## CarpenterRN

I would never use a bondo type filler in an exterior application. I have used this product for many years: 

http://www.advancedrepair.com/architectural_epoxy/artssystem.htm

It is easy to use and works well.


----------



## skyhook

rstarre said:


> I bought an *epoxy *product that *turned* rotted window sill into a solid piece of *wood *again.


_Exopy is plastic. rotted window sill is wood. 
Only the naive believe you have transformed epoxy plastic
into a solid piece of wood, again,
like Jesus turned water into wine, once. 

Window sills get dryrot from wet/dry cycles.
Dryrot is a wood destroying fungus. It can not be killed,
it must be cut out and removed. 
Plastic band aids only disguise the problem, not cure it. 
These are products designed for ignorant home owners,
do it yourselfers and handymen.

Your statements are totally false and an insult to the intelligence of the 
Building and Safety Professionals on this web site._​


----------



## Mike Finley

neolitic said:


> JasonW turned me on to this stuff
> 
> http://www.abatron.com/cms/building...estorationmaintenance/woodrestorationkit.html
> 
> Waaaay better than Bondo or MinWax. :thumbsup:


That's the same stuff I have always used, They have been advertising in fine homebuilding magazine forever. :thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic

skyhook said:


> _Exopy is plastic. rotted window sill is wood.
> Only the naive believe you have transformed epoxy plastic
> into a solid piece of wood, again,
> like Jesus turned water into wine, once.
> 
> Window sills get dryrot from wet/dry cycles.
> Dryrot is a wood destroying fungus. It can not be killed,
> it must be cut out and removed.
> Plastic band aids only disguise the problem, not cure it.
> These are products designed for ignorant home owners,
> do it yourselfers and handymen.
> 
> Your statements are totally false and an insult to the intelligence of the
> Building and Safety Professionals on this web site._​


At one point, your finger needs
some Neosporin and a band-aid,
at another point your arm must
be amputated.
There is some discretionary space
between the two. :whistling


----------



## CSWinc

We don't perform any restoration work but a regular customer of ours named Paul Marlowe of Marlowe Restorations has quote a good business (and following) in this trade. He specializes in the repair of historic woodwork using epoxies. I cannot attest to the product(s) but you can find information on his business and the epoxy product on his web site. Hell, give him a call if you have questions - he's a nice enough guy and would probably help you out.

Marlo Restorations, LLC


----------



## Winchester

skyhook said:


> _Exopy is plastic. rotted window sill is wood.
> Only the naive believe you have transformed epoxy plastic
> into a solid piece of wood, again,
> like Jesus turned water into wine, once.
> 
> Window sills get dryrot from wet/dry cycles.
> Dryrot is a wood destroying fungus. It can not be killed,
> it must be cut out and removed.
> Plastic band aids only disguise the problem, not cure it.
> These are products designed for ignorant home owners,
> do it yourselfers and handymen.
> 
> Your statements are totally false and an insult to the intelligence of the
> Building and Safety Professionals on this web site._​


If the wood is decorative/cosmetic, then what's the problem putting a bandaid? It is also cosmetic.

If the wood is a structural member of any sort, then what you are saying is correct.

The world is not black and white.


----------



## brushmonkey

Your totally right about this product :thumbsup: We use it on our Log home restorations for spongy beam ends etc, pricey stuff but works well. On my last post referring to 2 part body fillers, we would only use that in a painting situation where the HO doesn't want to drop much cash & wants a quick but sturdy fix as opposed to a complete redo.


neolitic said:


> JasonW turned me on to this stuff
> 
> http://www.abatron.com/cms/building...estorationmaintenance/woodrestorationkit.html
> 
> Waaaay better than Bondo or MinWax. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

West systems is also good. Abatron is hard to get around here, west is easier.


----------



## Inner10

> _Window sills get dryrot from wet/dry cycles.
> Dryrot is a wood destroying fungus. It can not be killed,
> it must be cut out and removed. _


Would perpetual dryness or wetness not stop the rotting cycle?


----------



## neolitic

WarnerConstInc. said:


> West systems is also good. Abatron is hard to get around here, west is easier.


These guys are in Elkhart.
http://www.rwps.com/
That's pretty close, no?


----------



## Chris G

I use West System. I figure if it's good enough for a boat then it's good enough for a house. Buuuuuuut it can be finicky when it come to mixing and curing.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

neolitic said:


> These guys are in Elkhart.
> http://www.rwps.com/
> That's pretty close, no?


About an 1 hour and 20 minutes, next time I go buy a flute, I will stop:laughing:

I can order it, just like talking to a person about it when I buy it.
Some of the marina's around here carry the West.


----------



## rstarre

skyhook said:


> _Exopy is plastic. rotted window sill is wood.
> Only the naive believe you have transformed epoxy plastic
> into a solid piece of wood, again,
> like Jesus turned water into wine, once.
> 
> Window sills get dryrot from wet/dry cycles.
> Dryrot is a wood destroying fungus. It can not be killed,
> it must be cut out and removed.
> Plastic band aids only disguise the problem, not cure it.
> These are products designed for ignorant home owners,
> do it yourselfers and handymen.
> 
> Your statements are totally false and an insult to the intelligence of the
> Building and Safety Professionals on this web site._​



The liquid kills the fungus or spores that is destroying the wood. You can also use anti freeze to kill the spores. I didn't say the stuff actually turned rotten wood into real solid wood. It turned the wood into a solid piece again. I used it and it worked great. Read up on the latest products before you accuse anyone of false statements.


----------



## skyhook

rstarre said:


> *The liquid kills the fungus or spores that is destroying the wood. You can also use anti freeze to kill the spores.*.


not buying it. :no:​


----------



## Paul Marlowe

CSWinc,
Thanks for the acknowledgement. I was on this Forum yesterday for the first time and happened to find these interesting posts about a subject that I am involved with daily. After completing hundreds of exterior epoxy repairs over the last 23 years, I can comfortably state there is a place for good quality, properly applied epoxy. The more you understand its capabilities the more you find uses for it. Yes, even in structural applications. 


Having been a carpenter for over 36 years I understand there are different opinions regarding epoxies. I worked in the trade for over 10 before getting a chance to use epoxy. Having tried 13 different systems over many years, CSE always gave me the most versitility and confidence for long lasting results. Five years ago I became the third Owner of CSE. 

I will end by saying not only is epoxy often practical for repairing rot but also to prevent rot on end grain, in certain new wood applications.


----------



## dayexco

what i posted was totally stupid...neva mind


----------



## contractordan

I've used it a couple of times in situations where replacement really wasn't feasible. Seemed to work pretty good as far as I could tell. Oh ya...I was pretty skeptical at the time too....also pleasantly pleased. Dan


----------



## MAULEMALL

skyhook said:


> _Exopy is plastic. rotted window sill is wood. _​
> _Only the naive believe you have transformed epoxy plastic_
> _into a solid piece of wood, again,_
> _like Jesus turned water into wine, once. _​
> _Window sills get dryrot from wet/dry cycles._
> _Dryrot is a wood destroying fungus. It can not be killed,_
> _it must be cut out and removed. _
> _Plastic band aids only disguise the problem, not cure it. _
> _These are products designed for ignorant home owners,_
> _do it yourselfers and handymen._​
> _Your statements are totally false and an insult to the intelligence of the _
> 
> _Building and Safety Professionals on this web site._​


 I come Very late to the conversation but I used this on a 52ft Chris Craft to Very good results... 

Git rot 

http://www.westmarine.com/1/1/16610-git-rot-penetrating-epoxy-32-oz-kit.html


----------

